# healthcare associated pneumonia



## ljhollis (Apr 29, 2011)

For this type of pneumonia what would be an appropriate DX code.


----------



## m.j.kummer (Apr 29, 2011)

There is not enough information to code “healthcare associated pneumonia” to the highest specificity.  From that descriptor we do not know what the cause is.  Some patients with HCAP have high rates of Staphylococcus aureus and Pseudomonas aeruginosa, while nursing home residents have high rates of colonization with MRSA.  It is best to get the microbiology report in order to code to the highest level of specificity.  Look at ICD-9 CM category 482.


----------

